# Swing Dateiexplorer



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich schlage mich seit ein paar Tagen mit der Aufgabe rum einen Dateiexplorer in Swing zu programmieren, habe dabei aber so meine Probleme.

Ich scheitere dabei mir die Ordnerinhalte auf der im rechten Fenster anzeigen zu lassen. Gefordert ist die Ausgabe in einer Tabelle. Im zweiten Schritt soll dann das rechte Fenster noch einmal geteilt werden und in der unteren Hälfte eine Vorschau für txt und html Files möglich sein.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß
Mattias



```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.io.File;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;

public class FileBrowser extends JFrame {

	private JFileTree t = new JFileTree();

	private JLabel l = new JLabel(" ");

	private JLabel f = new JLabel(" ");

	public FileBrowser() {
		super("FileBrowser");
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		this.setLocationByPlatform(true);
		this.setSize(800, 600);

		t.getSelectionModel().addTreeSelectionListener(
				new TreeSelectionListener() {
					private File file;

					private File[] files;

					private DefaultMutableTreeNode dmt;

					private Object[] o;

					private String s = "";

					public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e) {
						dmt = null;
						dmt = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) e
								.getNewLeadSelectionPath()
								.getLastPathComponent();

						o = dmt.getUserObjectPath();
						s = "";
						for (Object ob : o) {
							s = s + ob;
						}

						file = new File(s);

						l.setText(file.getAbsolutePath());

						if (file.isDirectory())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isDirectory())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName() + "\\"));
									// else
									// dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
									// files[ast].getName()));
								}
								t.validate();
							}

						// hier sollte eigentlich jetzt im Hauptfeld der Inhalt ausgegeben werden, aber da
						// ist nich der Wurm drin :-(
						
						if (file.isFile())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isFile())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName()));

								}
								f.validate();
							}
						//f.setText();

					}
				});

		this.add(l, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(t), BorderLayout.WEST);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(f), BorderLayout.CENTER);

		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FileBrowser();
	}

	class JFileTree extends JTree {

		public JFileTree() {
			this.setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(this.getRoot()));
			this.setCellRenderer(new FileRenderer());
		}

		public DefaultMutableTreeNode getRoot() {
			File f = new File("C:\\");
			File[] files = f.listFiles();
			DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(f
					.getPath());
			for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
				if (files[ast].isDirectory())
					root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()
							+ "\\"));
				// else
				// root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()));
			}
			return root;
		}

		class FileRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {
			private Icon directoryIcon;

			public FileRenderer() {
				directoryIcon = this.getDefaultClosedIcon();
			}

			public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree,
					Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf,
					int row, boolean hasFocus) {

				super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, sel, expanded,
						leaf, row, hasFocus);
				if (isDirectory(value))
					setIcon(directoryIcon);

				return this;
			}

			private Object[] o;

			private String s;

			private File file;

			protected boolean isDirectory(Object value) {
				DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
				o = node.getUserObjectPath();
				s = "";
				for (Object ob : o) {
					s = s + ob;
				}
				file = new File(s);
				if (file.isDirectory())
					return true;
				else
					return false;
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2009)

Reicht sowas nicht?
How to Use File Choosers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

Leider nein, ich habe da sehr konkrete Vorgaben.

Gruß
Mattias


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Nov 2009)

und wo genau hast du jetzt probleme? beim aufteilen der fenster(GUI), oder auslesen des ordners ? bei der vorschau ?


----------



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

Das aktuelle Problem ist die Ordnerinhalte in einer Tabelle anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## javimka (9. Nov 2009)

Mit Ordnerinhalten meinst du die Datei-Ordnernamen im Ordner drin?

Kannst du denn diese Namen nicht finden oder hat das funktioniert, aber du kansnt sie nicht einlesen oder hat auch das funktioniert, aber du kriegst die Strings nicht in die Tabelle rein oder welcher Teilschrit davon funktioniert nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (9. Nov 2009)

es fehlt quasi alles
JTable in Programm einbauen,
JTable befüllen nach Ereignis, auch über Model nachdenken usw,
sonstige diverse begleitende Arbeiten


----------



## KrokoDiehl (9. Nov 2009)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein _TableModel_. Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
File.listFiles()
```
bekommst du ja alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis (und Unterverzeichnisse), dann musst du im Tabellenmodell noch definieren, was in den Spalten angezeigt wird, also Spalte 0 ist der Name, Spalte 1 die Dateigröße, usw. Die entsprechenden TableModel-Methoden musst du dafür implementieren.
Kniffliger ist vielleicht die Unterverzeichnisse (und ggfs andere Datei-Objekte) herauszufiltern, die du nicht anzeigen lassen willst.


----------



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

@ javimka, die Files würde ich finden, analog zu dem Auswerten ob es sich um einen Ordner handelt, wollte ich mit:

```
if (file.isFile())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isFile())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName()));
```

die Ordnerinhalte auslesen um diese dann anzeigen zu lassen, aber nicht mal das hat bisher geklappt :-(


----------



## javimka (9. Nov 2009)

ja aber was GENAU klappt denn nicht? Compilerfehler, Exceptions, oder stimmen die gelesenen Strings nicht?


----------



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

ich weiß nicht wie ich Ordnerinhalte im "CENTER"-Bereich anzeigen lassen kann


----------



## KrokoDiehl (9. Nov 2009)

Grundsätzlich:

```
JTable fileTable = new JTable(new MyTableModel());
myFrame.add(new JScrollPane(fileTable), BorderLayout.CENTER);
```
...wobei _MyTableModel _das für dich schwierigste sien sollte.
Aber in deinem Frame gibts es den Label 
	
	
	
	





```
f
```
, der im _CENTER _hockt, vielleicht ist das dein Problem?


----------



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich über dieses f die Ausgabe im Center laufen lassen, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## KrokoDiehl (9. Nov 2009)

Also ich stelle mir dein Vorhaben so ähnlich wie den Windows-Explorer vor: Links eine Baum-Struktur mit den Verzeichnissen und rechts/mittig eine tabellarische Ansicht mit dem aktuellen Verzeichnisinhalt (also den Dateien. Liege ich da richtig?
Falls ja, dann ist ein _JLabel _in der Mitte natürlich falsch, weil ein _JLabel _ein Text, bzw. ein Bild darstellt, du brauchst aber eine Tabelle (--> _JTable_).


----------



## mstoetzer (9. Nov 2009)

Ok, aber wie kann ich die Daten da rein bekommen?


----------



## javimka (9. Nov 2009)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.18 Tabellen (JTable)


----------



## mstoetzer (10. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

erst einmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!! Ich bin jetzt schon ein Stück weiter gekommen, habe aber das nächste Problem.
Ich habe jetzt das Hauptfensten mit SplitPane geteilt und in der oberen Hälfte zum testen eine Tabelle mit Dummydaten eingefügt, diese wird aber nicht angezeigt. 

Wäre schön wenn Ihr mal einen Blick drauf werfen könntet.
Gruß
Mattias



```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.io.File;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;

public class FileBrowser extends JFrame {

	private JFileTree t = new JFileTree();
	private JLabel l = new JLabel(" ");
	JSplitPane sp = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);

	public void SplitPane() {
		String[] columnNames = { "Name", "Size" };
		String[][] rowData = { { "hallo.txt", "245 KB" },
				{ "test.html", "12 KB" }, }; // Dummy Werte
		sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(rowData, columnNames)));
		sp.setRightComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable()));
	}

	public FileBrowser() {
		super("FileBrowser");
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		this.setLocationByPlatform(true);
		this.setSize(1024, 800);

		t.getSelectionModel().addTreeSelectionListener(
				new TreeSelectionListener() {
					private File file;
					private File[] files;
					private DefaultMutableTreeNode dmt;
					private Object[] o;
					private String s = "";

					public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e) {
						dmt = null;
						dmt = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) e
								.getNewLeadSelectionPath()
								.getLastPathComponent();

						o = dmt.getUserObjectPath();
						s = "";
						for (Object ob : o) {
							s = s + ob;
						}

						file = new File(s);

						l.setText(file.getAbsolutePath());

						if (file.isDirectory())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isDirectory())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName() + "\\"));
									// else
									// dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
									// files[ast].getName()));
								}
								t.validate();
							}

						/**
						 * // hier sollte eigentlich jetzt im Hauptfeld der
						 * Inhalt // ausgegeben werden, aber da // ist nich der
						 * Wurm drin :-( if (file.isFile()) if ((files =
						 * file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
						 * dmt.removeAllChildren(); for (int ast = 0; ast <
						 * files.length; ast++) { if (files[ast].isFile())
						 * dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
						 * files[ast].getName()));
						 * 
						 * } f.validate(); } // f.setText();
						 **/
					}
				});

		this.add(l, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(t), BorderLayout.WEST);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(sp), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		sp.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
		sp.setContinuousLayout(true);

		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FileBrowser();
	}

	class JFileTree extends JTree {

		public JFileTree() {
			this.setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(this.getRoot()));
			this.setCellRenderer(new FileRenderer());
		}

		public DefaultMutableTreeNode getRoot() {
			File f = new File("C:\\");
			File[] files = f.listFiles();
			DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(f
					.getPath());
			for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
				if (files[ast].isDirectory())
					root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()
							+ "\\"));
				// else
				// root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()));
			}
			return root;
		}

		class FileRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {
			private Icon directoryIcon;

			public FileRenderer() {
				directoryIcon = this.getDefaultClosedIcon();
			}

			@Override
			public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree,
					Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf,
					int row, boolean hasFocus) {

				super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, sel, expanded,
						leaf, row, hasFocus);
				if (isDirectory(value))
					setIcon(directoryIcon);
				return this;
			}

			private Object[] o;
			private String s;
			private File file;

			protected boolean isDirectory(Object value) {
				DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
				o = node.getUserObjectPath();
				s = "";
				for (Object ob : o) {
					s = s + ob;
				}
				file = new File(s);
				if (file.isDirectory())
					return true;
				else
					return false;
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## KrokoDiehl (10. Nov 2009)

Dein 
	
	
	
	





```
void SplitPane()
```
 wird nirgends aufgerufen?


----------



## mstoetzer (10. Nov 2009)

hm stimmt, doofe Frage: wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## KrokoDiehl (10. Nov 2009)

Was soll die SplitPane denn teilen? Verzeichnisstruktur und Datei-Tabelle?
Ich würde es in dem Fall wohl so machen:

```
JSplitPane sp = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);
sp.setLeftComponent( new JScrollPane( verzeichnisStruktur ) );
sp.setRightComponent( new JScrollPane( dateiTabelle ) );

this.setLayout( new BorderLayout() );
this.add(sp, BorderLayout.CENTER);
//this bezieht sich auf den Frame
```

Sprich alles in den Center-Bereich vom BorderLayout und die SplitPane die Einteilung machen lassen.


----------



## mstoetzer (10. Nov 2009)

der SplitPane teilt das Fenster in tabellarische Fileliste (oben) und eine Anzeige für Text und HTML-Dateien (unten)

Wenn ich das so mache wie Du vorschlägst erhalte ich diesen Fehler:






Daher hatte ich die Variante mit dem  public void SplitPane() verwendet.


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2009)

normaler Code darf nur in Konstruktoren oder Methoden stehen, nicht direkt in einer Klasse,

der Compiler versucht hier, eine Variablendeklaration rauszulesen


----------



## mstoetzer (10. Nov 2009)

deswegen hatte ich ja den Code in "public void SplitPane()" untergebracht, bin da aber am richtigen aufrufen gescheitert


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2009)

Methode umbenennen und aufrufen:


```
public FileBrowser() {
        super("FileBrowser");
        createAndAddSplitPane();
        ..
```


----------



## mstoetzer (10. Nov 2009)

Super DANKE :applaus:


----------



## mstoetzer (10. Nov 2009)

So danke Eurer Hilfe bin ich dem Ziel nun ein ganzes Stück näher. Leider habe ich aber nun das Nächste Problem.

Wie bekomme ich am elegantesten die Files in die Tabelle, das Filtern der Files erfolgt ab Zeile 70.


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.io.File;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;

public class FileBrowser extends JFrame {

	private JFileTree t = new JFileTree();
	private JLabel l = new JLabel(" ");
	JSplitPane sp = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);

	public void createAndAddSplitPane() {
		String[] columnNames = { "Name" };
		String[][] rowData = { { "Testwert.txt" }, { "Testwert.html" }, }; // Dummywerte
		sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(rowData, columnNames)));
		sp.setRightComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable()));
	}

	public FileBrowser() {
		super("FileBrowser");

		createAndAddSplitPane();

		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		this.setLocationByPlatform(true);
		this.setSize(1024, 800);

		t.getSelectionModel().addTreeSelectionListener(
				new TreeSelectionListener() {
					private File file;
					private File[] files;
					private DefaultMutableTreeNode dmt;
					private Object[] o;
					private String s = "";

					public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e) {
						dmt = null;
						dmt = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) e
								.getNewLeadSelectionPath()
								.getLastPathComponent();

						o = dmt.getUserObjectPath();
						s = "";
						for (Object ob : o) {
							s = s + ob;
						}

						file = new File(s);

						l.setText(file.getAbsolutePath());

						if (file.isDirectory())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isDirectory())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName() + "\\"));
								}
								t.validate();
							}

						// Auslesen der Files in einem Verzeichnis
						File dir = new File(file.getAbsolutePath());
						File[] dirList = dir.listFiles();
						for (File q : dirList) {
							if (q.isFile()) {
								System.out.println(q.getName());
							}
						}
					}
				});

		this.add(l, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(t), BorderLayout.WEST);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(sp), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		sp.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
		sp.setContinuousLayout(true);

		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FileBrowser();
	}

	class JFileTree extends JTree {

		public JFileTree() {
			this.setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(this.getRoot()));
			this.setCellRenderer(new FileRenderer());
		}

		public DefaultMutableTreeNode getRoot() {
			File f = new File("C:\\");
			File[] files = f.listFiles();
			DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(f
					.getPath());
			for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
				if (files[ast].isDirectory())
					root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()
							+ "\\"));
			}
			return root;
		}

		class FileRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {
			private Icon directoryIcon;

			public FileRenderer() {
				directoryIcon = this.getDefaultClosedIcon();
			}

			@Override
			public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree,
					Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf,
					int row, boolean hasFocus) {

				super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, sel, expanded,
						leaf, row, hasFocus);
				if (isDirectory(value))
					setIcon(directoryIcon);
				return this;
			}

			private Object[] o;
			private String s;
			private File file;

			protected boolean isDirectory(Object value) {
				DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
				o = node.getUserObjectPath();
				s = "";
				for (Object ob : o) {
					s = s + ob;
				}
				file = new File(s);
				if (file.isDirectory())
					return true;
				else
					return false;
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## KrokoDiehl (11. Nov 2009)

Du brauchst ein TableModel das dir die Daten Zeilen- und Spaltenweise entsprechend ausgibt. Dieses Modell gibts du deiner _JTable _via 
	
	
	
	





```
setModel()
```
.
Ich würde hierfür eine eigene Klasse schreiben und nicht wie den _TreeSelectionListener _als Inline-Klasse, weil das doch etwas ausführlicher wird.

Dein Tabellenmodell kannst du auch von _DefaultTableModel _erben lassen, da hat man etwas mehr Funktionalität vorbereitet.


----------



## mstoetzer (11. Nov 2009)

reicht es die Liste der Files in einem String abzuspeichern und diesen dann in der Tabelle abzufragen?


```
File dir = new File(file.getAbsolutePath());
	File[] dirList = dir.listFiles();
	for (File q : dirList) {
		if (q.isFile()) {
			String[] DATA = { q.getName() };
			System.out.println(q.getName());
		}
	}
```


```
public void createAndAddSplitPane() {
		String[] columnNames = { "Name" };
		String[][] rowData = { { "Testwert.txt" }, { "Testwert.html" }, }; // Dummywerte
		sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(DATA, rowData,
				columnNames)));
		sp.setRightComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable()));
	}
```


----------



## KrokoDiehl (11. Nov 2009)

Ich würde dem Tabellenmodell die Liste der anzuzeigenden Dateien geben, also direkt die Rückgabe von 
	
	
	
	





```
File.listFiles()
```
, dann kannst du in der 
	
	
	
	





```
getValueAt()
```
-Methode vom Modell die einzelnen Informationen abfragen, die du brauchst. In etwa so:

```
class FileTableModel extends DefaultTableModel
{
    protected File[] myData;

    //...
    
    @Override
    public Object getValueAt(int row, int col)
    {
        File file = myData[row];
        switch (col)
        {
            case 0: //Dateiname
                return file.getName();
            case 1: //letzte Änderung
                return file.lastModified();            
            // usw
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## mstoetzer (11. Nov 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt mit der Hilfe von javadocs.org ein kleines Programm gebaut die mir den Inhalt eines Verzeichnisses anzeigt. 
Wenn ich jetzt von diesem Programm die Klasse "FileTableModel" im meinen Filebrowser einbaue, wie übergebe ich den aktuellen Pfad dessen Verzeichnisse angezeigt werden sollen?

Hier das lauffähige Programm:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.*;
import java.io.File;
import java.util.Date;

public class FileTableDemo {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		// directory
		File dir;
		if (args.length > 0)
			dir = new File(args[0]);
		else
			dir = new File(System.getProperty("user.home"));

		// TableModel
		FileTableModel model = new FileTableModel(dir);

		// JTable
		JTable table = new JTable(model);

		// Fenster
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("FileTableDemo");
		frame.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(table), "Center");
		frame.setSize(600, 400);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}

class FileTableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
	protected File dir;
	protected String[] filenames;

	protected String[] columnNames = new String[] { "name", "size",
			"last modified", "directory?", "readable?", "writable?" };

	protected Class[] columnClasses = new Class[] { String.class, Long.class,
			Date.class, Boolean.class, Boolean.class, Boolean.class };

	public FileTableModel(File dir) {

		this.dir = dir;
		this.filenames = dir.list();
	}

	// Anzahl Spalten
	public int getColumnCount() {
		return 5;
	}

	// Anzahl Fils im Verzeichnis
	public int getRowCount() {
		return filenames.length;
	}

	// Informationen
	public String getColumnName(int col) {
		return columnNames[col];
	}

	public Class getColumnClass(int col) {
		return columnClasses[col];
	}

	public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
		File f = new File(dir, filenames[row]);

		switch (col) {
		case 0:
			return filenames[row];
		case 1:
			return new Long(f.length());
		case 2:
			return new Date(f.lastModified());
		case 3:
			return f.canRead() ? Boolean.TRUE : Boolean.FALSE;
		case 4:
			return f.canWrite() ? Boolean.TRUE : Boolean.FALSE;
		default:
			return null;
		}
	}
}
```

Hier im FileBrowser eingebunden:

```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.io.File;
import java.util.Date;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel;
import javax.swing.table.TableModel;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;

public class FileBrowser extends JFrame {

	private static final File dir = null;
	private JFileTree t = new JFileTree();
	private JLabel l = new JLabel(" ");
	JSplitPane sp = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);
	FileTableModel model = new FileTableModel(dir);

	public void createAndAddSplitPane() {
		//String[] columnNames = { "Name" };
		//String[][] rowData = { { "Testwert.txt" }, { "Testwert.html" }, }; // Dummywerte
		//sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(rowData, columnNames)));
		sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(model)));
		sp.setRightComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable()));
	}

	public FileBrowser() {
		super("FileBrowser");

		createAndAddSplitPane();

		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		this.setLocationByPlatform(true);
		this.setSize(1024, 800);

		t.getSelectionModel().addTreeSelectionListener(
				new TreeSelectionListener() {
					private File file;
					private File[] files;
					private DefaultMutableTreeNode dmt;
					private Object[] o;
					private String s = "";

					public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e) {
						dmt = null;
						dmt = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) e
								.getNewLeadSelectionPath()
								.getLastPathComponent();

						o = dmt.getUserObjectPath();
						s = "";
						for (Object ob : o) {
							s = s + ob;
						}

						file = new File(s);

						l.setText(file.getAbsolutePath());

						if (file.isDirectory())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isDirectory())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName() + "\\"));
								}
								t.validate();
							}

						// Auslesen der Files in einem Verzeichnis
						File dir = new File(file.getAbsolutePath());
						File[] dirList = dir.listFiles();
						for (File q : dirList) {
							if (q.isFile()) {
								String[] DATA = { q.getName() };
								System.out.println(q.getName());
							}
						}
					}
				});

		this.add(l, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(t), BorderLayout.WEST);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(sp), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		sp.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
		sp.setContinuousLayout(true);

		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FileBrowser();
	}

	class JFileTree extends JTree {

		public JFileTree() {
			this.setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(this.getRoot()));
			this.setCellRenderer(new FileRenderer());
		}

		public DefaultMutableTreeNode getRoot() {
			File f = new File("C:\\");
			File[] files = f.listFiles();
			DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(f
					.getPath());
			for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
				if (files[ast].isDirectory())
					root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()
							+ "\\"));
			}
			return root;
		}

		class FileRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {
			private Icon directoryIcon;

			public FileRenderer() {
				directoryIcon = this.getDefaultClosedIcon();
			}

			@Override
			public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree,
					Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf,
					int row, boolean hasFocus) {

				super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, sel, expanded,
						leaf, row, hasFocus);
				if (isDirectory(value))
					setIcon(directoryIcon);
				return this;
			}

			private Object[] o;
			private String s;
			private File file;

			protected boolean isDirectory(Object value) {
				DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
				o = node.getUserObjectPath();
				s = "";
				for (Object ob : o) {
					s = s + ob;
				}
				file = new File(s);
				if (file.isDirectory())
					return true;
				else
					return false;
			}
		}
	}

	class FileTableModel extends AbstractTableModel {

		protected File dir;
		protected String[] filenames;

		protected String[] columnNames = new String[] { "name", "size",
				"last modified", "readable?", "writable?" };

		protected Class[] columnClasses = new Class[] { String.class,
				Long.class, Date.class, Boolean.class, Boolean.class };

		// This table model works for any one given directory
		public FileTableModel(File dir) {
			this.dir = dir;
			this.filenames = dir.list(); // Store a list of files in the
			// directory
		}

		// These are easy methods.
		public int getColumnCount() {
			return 5;
		} // A constant for this model

		public int getRowCount() {
			return filenames.length;
		} // # of files in dir

		// Information about each column.
		public String getColumnName(int col) {
			return columnNames[col];
		}

		public Class getColumnClass(int col) {
			return columnClasses[col];
		}

		public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
			File f = new File(dir, filenames[row]);
			switch (col) {
			case 0:
				return filenames[row];
			case 1:
				return new Long(f.length());
			case 2:
				return new Date(f.lastModified());
			case 3:
				return f.canRead() ? Boolean.TRUE : Boolean.FALSE;
			case 4:
				return f.canWrite() ? Boolean.TRUE : Boolean.FALSE;
			default:
				return null;
			}
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## KrokoDiehl (11. Nov 2009)

Also der einfachste Weg ist wohl, dass du dein Tabellenmodell in deinem Frame als Attribut setzt und im _TreeSelectionListener_, wenn dein neues _File_-Objekt ausgewählt wurde, dies dem Modell übergibts. Dafür kannst du dem Modell eine Setter-Methode geben. In der machst du quasi das gleiche wie im Konstruktor vom _FileTableModel_, zusätzlich aber noch ein 
	
	
	
	





```
fireTableDataChanged()
```
-Aufruf, damit die Tabelle weiß, dass sie neu darstellen muss.


----------



## mstoetzer (11. Nov 2009)

da verstehe ich jetzt leider nicht viel mehr als Bahnhof


----------



## KrokoDiehl (12. Nov 2009)

*seufz*


```
public class FileBrowser extends JFrame {
    //...    
    FileTableModel model = new FileTableModel(dir);
    // das Model als Attribut hast du ja schon


    // im TreeSelectionListener muss das Modell dann auch aktualisiert werden:
 
                        // Auslesen der Files in einem Verzeichnis
                        File dir = new File(file.getAbsolutePath());
                        model.setDir( dir ); // NEUER Setter für dein Modell
//                        File[] dirList = dir.listFiles();
//                        for (File q : dirList) {
//                            if (q.isFile()) {
//                                String[] DATA = { q.getName() };
//                                System.out.println(q.getName());
//                            }
//                        }
```
Und dann das FileTableModel entsprechend um die Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
setDir()
```
 erweitern:

```
class FileTableModel extends AbstractTableModel {
    //...

    public void setDir(File dir)
    {
        this.dir = dir;             // neues dir übernehmen
        this.filenames = dir.list();
        this.fireTableDataChanged(); // dem View (JTable) mitteilen, dass sich die Daten geändert haben
    }
```


----------



## mstoetzer (12. Nov 2009)

@KrokoDiehl, danke für die Hilfe und die Geduld


----------



## mstoetzer (12. Nov 2009)

Ich hab jetzt den Code entsprechend KrokoDiehls Anleitung umgebaut, bekomme aber beim compilieren immer den Fehler: 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at FileBrowser$FileTableModel.<init>(FileBrowser.java:186)
	at FileBrowser.<init>(FileBrowser.java:21)
	at FileBrowser.main(FileBrowser.java:103)





```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Component;
import java.io.File;
import java.util.Date;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeSelectionListener;
import javax.swing.table.AbstractTableModel;
import javax.swing.table.TableModel;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;

public class FileBrowser extends JFrame {

	File dir;
	private JFileTree t = new JFileTree();
	private JLabel l = new JLabel(" ");
	JSplitPane sp = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);
	FileTableModel model = new FileTableModel(dir);

	public void createAndAddSplitPane() {
		// String[] columnNames = { "Name" };
		// String[][] rowData = { { "Testwert.txt" }, { "Testwert.html" }, }; //
		// Dummywerte
		// sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(rowData,
		// columnNames)));
		sp.setLeftComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable(model)));
		sp.setRightComponent(new JScrollPane(new JTable()));
	}

	public FileBrowser() {
		super("FileBrowser");

		createAndAddSplitPane();

		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		this.setAlwaysOnTop(true);
		this.setLocationByPlatform(true);
		this.setSize(1024, 800);

		t.getSelectionModel().addTreeSelectionListener(
				new TreeSelectionListener() {
					private File file;
					private File[] files;
					private DefaultMutableTreeNode dmt;
					private Object[] o;
					private String s = "";

					public void valueChanged(TreeSelectionEvent e) {
						dmt = null;
						dmt = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) e
								.getNewLeadSelectionPath()
								.getLastPathComponent();

						o = dmt.getUserObjectPath();
						s = "";
						for (Object ob : o) {
							s = s + ob;
						}

						file = new File(s);

						l.setText(file.getAbsolutePath());

						if (file.isDirectory())
							if ((files = file.listFiles()).length > 0) {
								dmt.removeAllChildren();
								for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
									if (files[ast].isDirectory())
										dmt.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(
												files[ast].getName() + "\\"));
								}
								t.validate();
							}

						// Auslesen der Files in einem Verzeichnis
						File dir = new File(file.getAbsolutePath());
						model.setDir(dir);

						// File dir = new File(file.getAbsolutePath());
						// File[] dirList = dir.listFiles();
						// for (File q : dirList) {
						// if (q.isFile()) {
						// String[] DATA = { q.getName() };
						// System.out.println(q.getName());
						// }
						// }
					}
				});

		this.add(l, BorderLayout.NORTH);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(t), BorderLayout.WEST);
		this.add(new JScrollPane(sp), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		sp.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
		sp.setContinuousLayout(true);

		this.setVisible(true);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new FileBrowser();
	}

	class JFileTree extends JTree {

		public JFileTree() {
			this.setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(this.getRoot()));
			this.setCellRenderer(new FileRenderer());
		}

		public DefaultMutableTreeNode getRoot() {
			File f = new File("C:\\");
			File[] files = f.listFiles();
			DefaultMutableTreeNode root = new DefaultMutableTreeNode(f
					.getPath());
			for (int ast = 0; ast < files.length; ast++) {
				if (files[ast].isDirectory())
					root.add(new DefaultMutableTreeNode(files[ast].getName()
							+ "\\"));
			}
			return root;
		}

		class FileRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer {
			private Icon directoryIcon;

			public FileRenderer() {
				directoryIcon = this.getDefaultClosedIcon();
			}

			@Override
			public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(JTree tree,
					Object value, boolean sel, boolean expanded, boolean leaf,
					int row, boolean hasFocus) {

				super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, value, sel, expanded,
						leaf, row, hasFocus);
				if (isDirectory(value))
					setIcon(directoryIcon);
				return this;
			}

			private Object[] o;
			private String s;
			private File file;

			protected boolean isDirectory(Object value) {
				DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) value;
				o = node.getUserObjectPath();
				s = "";
				for (Object ob : o) {
					s = s + ob;
				}
				file = new File(s);
				if (file.isDirectory())
					return true;
				else
					return false;
			}
		}
	}

	class FileTableModel extends AbstractTableModel {

		protected File dir;
		protected String[] filenames;

		protected String[] columnNames = new String[] { "name", "size",
				"last modified", "readable?", "writable?" };

		protected Class[] columnClasses = new Class[] { String.class,
				Long.class, Date.class, Boolean.class, Boolean.class };

		public void setDir(File dir) {
			this.dir = dir; // neues dir übernehmen
			this.filenames = dir.list();
			this.fireTableDataChanged(); // dem View (JTable) mitteilen, dass
			// sich die Daten geändert haben
		}

		// This table model works for any one given directory
		public FileTableModel(File dir) {
			this.dir = dir;
			this.filenames = dir.list(); // Store a list of files in the
			// directory
		}

		// These are easy methods.
		public int getColumnCount() {
			return 5;
		} // A constant for this model

		public int getRowCount() {
			return filenames.length;
		} // # of files in dir

		// Information about each column.
		public String getColumnName(int col) {
			return columnNames[col];
		}

		public Class getColumnClass(int col) {
			return columnClasses[col];
		}

		public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
			File f = new File(dir, filenames[row]);
			switch (col) {
			case 0:
				return filenames[row];
			case 1:
				return new Long(f.length());
			case 2:
				return new Date(f.lastModified());
			case 3:
				return f.canRead() ? Boolean.TRUE : Boolean.FALSE;
			case 4:
				return f.canWrite() ? Boolean.TRUE : Boolean.FALSE;
			default:
				return null;
			}
		}
	}
 }
```


----------



## KrokoDiehl (12. Nov 2009)

> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
> at FileBrowser$FileTableModel.<init>(FileBrowser.java:186)
> at FileBrowser.<init>(FileBrowser.java:21)
> at FileBrowser.main(FileBrowser.java:103)


Vielleicht mal grundlegend zu Ausnahmen in Java: Ihr Vorteil ist, dass sie durch den Stacktrace ziemlich genau angeben wo es knallt. Natürlich mag die genannte Stelle nicht immer die Ursache sein, sondern nur das erste Auftreten, aber es liefert schonmal einen guten Suchansatz.
Im Stacktrace sollte man sich immer die oberste Zeile anschauen (neben der eigentlichen Meldung und der Art der Ausnahme), bzw. die oberste Zeile, die auf eine eigene Klasse verweist.
In dem o.g. Fall ist das

```
at FileBrowser$FileTableModel.<init>(FileBrowser.java:186)
```

Man nehme nun die angegebene Datei (_FileBrowser.java_) und scrolle zur angegbenen Zeile (186) und schaut dort, welche Objekte in dieser Zeile _null _sein könnten:
[JAVA=186]
            this.filenames = dir.list(); // Store a list of files in the
[/code]
Hier werden 
	
	
	
	





```
this
```
, 
	
	
	
	





```
filenames
```
und 
	
	
	
	





```
dir
```
benutzt. 
	
	
	
	





```
this
```
kann man schonmal ausschließen und 
	
	
	
	





```
filenames
```
wird zugewiesen, kann also keine NullPointerExc werfen. Dann bleibt nur noch 
	
	
	
	





```
dir
```
. Also gucken wir mal, wo 
	
	
	
	





```
dir
```
herkommt. 
Ah, ertappt:
[JAVA=184]
        public FileTableModel(File dir) {
[/code]

```
dir
```
wird also als Parameter im Konstruktor übergeben. Gut. Suchen wir also mal den ersten Aufruf vom Konstruktor.
[JAVA=17]
    File dir;
    private JFileTree t = new JFileTree();
    private JLabel l = new JLabel(" ");
    JSplitPane sp = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);
    FileTableModel model = new FileTableModel(dir);
[/code]
Hier die letzte Zeile, da wird ein 
	
	
	
	





```
dir
```
übergeben. Und wenn wir vier Zeilen drüber schauen, sehen wir, dass 
	
	
	
	





```
dir
```
nicht initialisiert wird, und daher _null _ist.
Die Ausnahme hat also Recht, in Zeile 186 wird versucht auf ein _null _zuzugreifen.


----------



## mstoetzer (12. Nov 2009)

Das verstehe ich ja und hatte es auch so interpretiert, bin aber trotzdem nicht weiter gekommen. Hatte Tomaten auf den Augen, dabei ist die Lösung wirklich simpel:

File dir = new File("C:\\");

Dann muss ich jetzt "nur noch" einen SelectionListener für die Tabelle bauen der dann so etwas ausführt:
	
	
	
	





```
public static void main(String[] args)
   {
     FileReader f;
     int c;
 
     try {
       f = new FileReader("D:\\SYS\\windows7.html");
       while ((c = f.read()) != -1) {
          System.out.print((char)c);
       }
       f.close();
     } catch (IOException e) {
       System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen der Datei");
     }
   }
```


----------



## ARadauer (12. Nov 2009)

FileBrowser.java Zeile 186, wo ist das in dem Post?


hat sich erledigt...


----------



## mstoetzer (12. Nov 2009)

Das Findest Du in dem Post von 14:57 Uhr. Aktuell hat sich nur der Eintrag in Zeile 17 geändert.

Mit dem weiteren Punkten werde ich mich erst später beschäftigen können.


----------



## Gastredner (13. Nov 2009)

Vielleicht noch eine kleine Anregung: Lass deinen Explorer doch von JPanel statt von JFrame erben.
Dann kann sich der Explorer zwar nicht selbst direkt anzeigen, aber dafür könntest du den Explorer auf jede beliebige Komponente adden - was man z. B. für einen in ein Fenster eingebetteten Explorer nutzen könnte.


----------

